
June 2019 – TOP500 Supercomputer Sites - gnufx
https://www.top500.org/lists/2019/06/
======
gnufx
Note that appearing on this doesn't mean much in terms of real HPC. (The Blue
Waters people have notably declined to submit results.) Over half the
"systems" are Ethernet, so probably don't have the right order of magnitude
latency. One point of interet is the longevity of the serious systems K
Computer and Sequoia, not only in that list but also in the HPCG one:
[https://www.top500.org/hpcg/lists/2019/06/](https://www.top500.org/hpcg/lists/2019/06/)

